

Mac OS X Malware Builds Botnet More than 550,000 Strong  - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/mac-os-x-malware-builds-botnet-more-550000-strong

======
rbarooah
One russian security firm that makes money selling OSX antivirus software has
made this claim without producing any evidence or even explaining how the
estimate was produced.

